# Sirius Quartet



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Anyone heard this CD? It literally fell off my shelf as I was looking for something else. I have no idea who gave it to me. But I listened to it and it was a lot of fun. Sort of a combination of classic minimalism a la Reich and Glass, jazz, Jimi Hendrix reminiscent rock riffs, Schoenberg, among other things. Virtuoso playing, too.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

fluteman said:


> Anyone heard this CD? It literally fell off my shelf as I was looking for something else. I have no idea who gave it to me. But I listened to it and it was a lot of fun. Sort of a combination of classic minimalism a la Reich and Glass, jazz, Jimi Hendrix reminiscent rock riffs, Schoenberg, among other things. Virtuoso playing, too.


I am not ashamed to say: never ever heard from Sirius Quartet .


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I am not ashamed to say: never ever heard from Sirius Quartet .


I wasn't trying to embarrass or shame anyone. I hadn't heard of them either, and they are New York City based, and so neighbors of mine! Their self-composed music is energetic and fun, but ultimately based on the classical string quartet developed by Haydn, Mozart and Beethoven, highly structured, sophisticated and precise in the true classical manner. They are able to incorporate all sorts of modern influences, including jazz, swing, and rock, not to mention 20th century modernism, in a natural and appealing way.
I'm surprised there isn't more buzz online about this outstanding new music from classical music fans, as it is highly successful in the way the best classical music always has been: Applying sophisticated and highly developed artistic traditions to today's culture and sensibilities. Also, very enjoyable to listen to.


----------

